
Pre-prepped dinner delivery service Gobble (YC W14) is going nationwide - chriswoodford
http://fortune.com/2015/10/20/gobble-dinner-hack/
======
mikestew
"Expanding to WA", huh? At least one local restaurant might take issue with
the name: [http://www.gobblerestaurant.com](http://www.gobblerestaurant.com).
Which is why I read the headline and thought, "The turkey place is going
nationwide? Good for them. When did they start doing pre-prepared dinners?"

